# Hey Hey Hey



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Hey Hey


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

What color buildup is on the leaves, may be something else besides algae. Maybe calcium buildup.


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> What color buildup is on the leaves, may be something else besides algae. Maybe calcium buildup.


It's a green type of coverage on the plant leaves. Definitely looks like algae to me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds like to me you need more plants in that tank to eat up the excess nutrients. We'll see what Dippy says. If it is a green slime and it kind of smells, just wipe it off and stay on top of your weekly water changes and lightly perform filter maintenance.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm sorry DrGiggles, a few weeks ago I told you a carbon source was needed @2wpg. I was wrong, it is 1.5wpg.

About the algea. Can you post a pic? that will help. Also, your water params including phosphate levels.

1.5wpg PC should mean CO2.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm sorry DrGiggles, a few weeks ago I told you a carbon source was needed @2wpg. I was wrong, it is 1.5wpg.
> 
> About the algea. Can you post a pic? that will help. Also, your water params including phosphate levels.
> 
> 1.5wpg PC should mean CO2.


np man. My plans are for a 75G and go 130W which is in between at about 1.73 wpg. I'm good for that.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You are going with the CO2 then?

If so, what a great descision!!


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Way to jack my thread guys! So any help on the algae?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Bones82 said:


> I'm sorry DrGiggles, a few weeks ago I told you a carbon source was needed @2wpg. I was wrong, it is 1.5wpg.
> 
> *About the algea. Can you post a pic? that will help. Also, your water params including phosphate levels.
> 
> 1.5wpg PC should mean CO2.*


Can you post a pic? that will help. Also, your water params including phosphate levels.

1.5wpg PC should mean CO2

way to overlook your help


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm sorry DrGiggles, a few weeks ago I told you a carbon source was needed @2wpg. I was wrong, it is 1.5wpg.
> 
> *About the algea. Can you post a pic? that will help. Also, your water params including phosphate levels.
> 
> 1.5wpg PC should mean CO2.*


Can you post a pic? that will help. Also, your water params including phosphate levels.

1.5wpg PC should mean CO2

way to overlook your help
[/quote]

OK. Way to overlook your help? Thanks for the extremely detailed explanation of how to correct my algae problem. I must be a total retard to not have seen the vast amount of knowledge you have dropped on me to correct this problem. Thank you sir. You are a genius. Seriously.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I asked you to post this, which you haven't. here, let me write it ONE MORE TIME

_THIS WAS POST #5 IN THIS THREAD--DID YOU EVEN READ IT??_
*About the algea. Can you post a pic? that will help. Also, your water params including phosphate levels.

1.5wpg PC should mean CO2.*

I am not the greatest planted aquarium guy in the world, that is absolutely for sure. But I do try to help when I can. *I am also not able to help anyone without knowing a damn thing about their setup, or how it is being run.* THAT is why I asked you for a pic, and your water parameters.
We were not 'jacking your thread' -we were merely chatting while we were waiting for your reply..

Now, sir, I will kindly evacuate your thread, and let someone else help you.

Don't worry, there are quite a few members on here that are more than qualified to help you.

Read this please


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Hey Hey


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i think you mean 10 nitrates lol but yea you kind of need the info that dippy requested to help. dumping chemicals in is not always great depending on the situation. different plants require different chemicals so you have to keep that in mind when doing it right. your levels need to be at a certain place too which is why he asked. im not a plant person but im learning just trying to help you in the right direction like the kind dippy did. i recently tried adding some excel to my tank and it does seem that my algea reduced some and water clearedup a little but that could be from other factors.


----------

